# What to do about rubbing in the back?



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

I have ST Coilovers and the rear are down all the way with perches on. I have 18x8.5 wheels with 255/35/18. It doesn't rub on the top of the wheel well, it rubs on the back, like 45 or so degrees from the top. Enough to mess up my bumper cover, it doesn't sit perfect anymore. Does anyone have a fix to this? I would like to put bigger spacers on so the top of the wheel is closer to flush, now it's noticeably in there. Camber isn't too negative, like -1.5 or so. But if I bring the wheel out anymore its gonna rub worse! I'm sure someone has run into this before and there must be a common way to deal w it.. I hope...


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

its bc you're running 255's on an 8 1/2! Thats huge! I am running 225's on 9's and will be running them on my next set as well which will be 9 1/2's. You can remove the inner fender liner to straighten that bumper attach point out and you should be able to bring it down quite a bit. I am tucking tire on 18's w/the 225's et35 w/25mm spacers. It is possible its just a matter of getting the right configuration.


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

smaller tires like some 215 or 225 on a 8.5 im running 215-40-18 on 18-8.5 RC's and dont have a problem also a kmac kit would help center the wheel again


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Don't listen them, a tire the same width as stock or smaller isn't the answer. You guys crack me up with your 9.5" wheels and 215's. :screwy:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

well whomever told him to get a 255/35/18 needs a smack in the face regardless. That's the dumbest tire size for an 18x8.5. I rub the same area but I just rubbed through the fender liner and had to cut away some of the metal bits and smooth them out some. Still rub a bit but nothing what you're describing. I've run 225/40/18, 215/40/18, 235/35/19, 215/35/19....


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

raise the car??? too logical?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I have *265/35-18s on 9s in the rear*. No rub and modestly lowered on bilsteins and eibachs.










cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> and *modestly lowered* on bilsteins and eibachs.


Ahh, there's your problem. According to this forum, your front axle should be hitting the frame rail. :screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Ahh, there's your problem. According to this forum, your front axle should be hitting the frame rail. :screwy:


LOL, but we can't all be sheep.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

get bags :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

JamaicanTT said:


> get bags :laugh:


No.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, but we can't all be sheep.


Naw, some of us just like to look good.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

this guy when look really good when he hits a bump and his rear bumper flies off


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

JamaicanTT said:


> get bags :laugh:


this. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Naw, some of us just like to look retarded while parked


Yeah, I don't know why, but you do.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> I have *265/35-18s on 9s in the rear*. No rub and modestly lowered on bilsteins and eibachs.
> 
> cheers


I run the same configuration here (staggered) and, oddly enough, I also have the best color (Av Grey).

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

20v master said:


> Yeah, I don't know why, but you do.


Sheesh man, kinda harsh don't you think? I don't understand why other people care what someone else's car looks looks like. I mean you don't have to drive it. You just get to look at all our pretty pictures.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

20v "master" maybe you should go visit quattroworld..

As for the rest, the guy asked why he was rubbing. The ANSWER is that his tires are too damn big for the set up he has considering he is trying to lower the car from the stock height. Furthermore, a 225 on an 8.5 will not even really stretch, this also depends on the sidewall design of the tire. 

And who the f*ck cares what anyone elses car looks like, I dont like better than 90% of the TT's out there but that doesnt keep me from enjoying mine at all and I dont point out to others that I dont like it. To each his own, if you dont like someone elses car who cares.

and yes, BAG IT!


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

murTTer said:


> 20v "master" maybe you should go visit quattroworld..
> 
> As for the rest, the guy asked why he was rubbing. The ANSWER is that his tires are too damn big for the set up he has considering he is trying to lower the car from the stock height. Furthermore, a 225 on an 8.5 will not even really stretch, this also depends on the sidewall design of the tire.
> 
> ...


thank you im not throwing him ideas of doing a 195 on a 8.5 and streaching it to holy **** even tho thats the route im going with mine 

im currently running 215 and their not streched at all so smaller tire and problem should be fixed 

oh and 20v "master" i noticed you had nothing to contribute on this besides bashing my idea so id rethink your username


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

oh and yes BAG IT and be UBER AWSOME


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Yeah, I don't know why, but you do.


Ben isn't on air tho lol.
OP I have 205/45 on my 17x8 with no rubbing. My rear offset it +10. Without changing the tire size or raising it up, I can't see a solution. Hope that helps


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

255s and 265s on a mk1 tt... seriously?


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

mbaron said:


> raise the car??? too logical?


this X20


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1.8Tbug said:


> oh and 20v "master" i noticed you had nothing to contribute on this besides bashing my idea so id rethink your username


Because we're talking about 1.8T's? Here's my contribution. What's the point of an air setup so you can look "slammed" when parked if you can't drive that way? The air crew thinks this is nice. Performance > looks, though they aren't mutually exclusive. I'm sorry if you feel the opposite, but I buy, mod, and drive cars for enjoyment. Taking pictures of my car(s) doesn't do much for me. To each his own. :beer:



trixx said:


> 255s and 265s on a mk1 tt... seriously?


No, 285's. And no, that's not me in the pic.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy meaty tires batman! 
And just throwing this out there a buddy of mine has a GLI on air and is BT. IMO it's the best of both worlds


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Holy meaty tires batman!
> And just throwing this out there a buddy of mine has a GLI on air and is BT. IMO it's the best of both worlds


I too know a large hand full of people who run vrt''s or big turbos w air.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> No, 285's. And no, that's not me in the pic.


I dont know why, but that back end makes me drool! 

Is this actually yours though? If so, nicely done! :thumbup:

Im running 225/40-235/40 and I think its the perfect amount of meat around the rim. Not too much where it looks :screwy: but not too little where Im running mad stretch! Im pretty low also in the rear on FKs and rarely, if at all, rub... unless I put people back there... (yes, people have insisted on riding the rear seats even after telling them they'll most likely die...)

IMHO, I think 255's are way TOOO wide for a 8", 8.5" rim, but I also disagree having to go down to a 215... But as its been said, to each his own! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

murTTer said:


> I too know a large hand full of people who run vrt''s or big turbos w air.


What does engine choice have to do with suspension performance?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

trixx said:


> 255s and 265s on a mk1 tt... seriously?


In the back on a staggered set up.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

20v master said:


> What's the point of an air setup so you can look "slammed" when parked if you can't drive that way? The air crew thinks this is nice. Performance > looks, though they aren't mutually exclusive. I'm sorry if you feel the opposite, but I buy, mod, and drive cars for enjoyment. Taking pictures of my car(s) doesn't do much for me.





20v master said:


> What does engine choice have to do with suspension performance?


It has a lot to do with your previous comment... You're saying all air is good for is looks and taking pictures and that you buy/mod cars for enjoyment. Well, being on air not only allows you to lay out when you're parked (which yes, it looks amazing) but allows you to ride at any ride height desired which is VERY convenient for a street used car. This also does NOT limit you to a stock engine. There is much enjoyment to be had in a mkII VRT on air. This is not saying I would put air on a track car, but that should be painfully obvious. Basically what Im saying is you can have a built motor, AND have air all on the same car!!!! Wow, what a concept! So therefor Performance doesnt need to outweigh looks.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

murTTer said:


> It has a lot to do with your previous comment... You're saying all air is good for is looks and taking pictures and that you buy/mod cars for enjoyment. Well, being on air not only *allows you to lay out when you're parked (which yes, it looks amazing)* but allows you to ride at any ride height desired which is VERY convenient for a street used car. This also does NOT limit you to a stock engine. There is much enjoyment to be had in a mkII VRT on air. This is not saying I would put air on a track car, but that should be painfully obvious. Basically what Im saying is you can have a built motor, AND have air all on the same car!!!! Wow, what a concept! So therefor Performance doesnt need to outweigh looks.


Suspension has nothing to do with engines. You can have a 1000hp 1.8T or 3.2T in your TT and still be on stock suspension. You're implying that people that install air have also upgraded their engines, so that somehow means air is a performance suspension. The part in bold above is my point, the way a car looks or stands while parked does nothing for actual performance. The ability to slam the car while parked doesn't help it corner any better than stock. Sure, you can ride at any height you want, which is great (in your opinion) for a street driven car, but why do you need to raise or lower at any notice? I've put over 200K miles on a set of coils and I think I adjusted them once after a few years because I was bored. I didn't need to raise it or lower it for anything I encountered, and that included driving from Miami to New York City, on, off road, all kinds of weather (other than NE snow, thank the stars ). It was much lower than an off the shelf drop, and would rub on bad roads if the hatch was loaded up (which was rarely). The point is I never once wanted to drop the coils as low as they would go just to "look amazing." Do you know the spring rates of your air setup at different heights? What about the camber and toe that the height changes produce? What about the front and rear weight distribution? No, you don't. And I'm not talking about track cars either, I don't have enough time or money to give the needed attention to one of those. If you can't drive it like you park it, it's useless IMO. Sure, that's an opinion and differs from yours, just like how most in here run smaller size contact patch on their tires for the sake of having a good looking (subjective) wheel that won't rub in your attempt to be slammed. Others are trying to stuff as much rubber under the fender as possible in the name of performance, like the picture I posted above. That car has KW V3's with custom springs and revalving, a 2.0 AEB tube mani setup with a built head and cams, orange Haldex, 14" front 12" rear brakes, etc won't ever be driven in rain, and could care less about "laying frame" because that offers no functional benefit. If you can't understand that, then we'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Errrrr I believe the air and performance comments were to say you can have the best of both worlds without sacrificing too much. Not too many of us actually track our cars to need a performance oriented suspension. Plus with new concepts such as e-level air pressure is controlled in real time and constantly switched pressure in each corner keeps the car perfectly level. To each his own we can continue arguing, but it's not solving the op's dilemma :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

To OP: wide and slammed without unintended consequences are mutually exclusive. Pic one. 

cheers


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread really makes my head hurt.

OP, you either need to raise your car a bit to stop rubbing or run ridiculously small tires for your rim size and have a contact patch that looks like a strip of chewing gum. At the point of lowering that you're at, handling is already out of the door so you might as well run the bicycle tires to get the debatable "good look" you're after.

20V master, you're fighting a battle that can't be won, remember Copernicus? You really would fit better in QW demographics, mature smart TT lovers that are " purist" in their vue. I even get discouraged by their inability to go outside of the box but you won't find a more knowledgeable member base anywhere else.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> You really would fit better in QW demographics, mature smart TT lovers that are " purist" in their vue. I even get discouraged by their inability to go outside of the box but you won't find a more knowledgeable member base anywhere else.


there is some knowledge there, agreed. however, talk about thinking outside the box.. everyones cars on there look the same and when you stray from the pack so to speak all they do is talk sh*t. they moderately lower their cars, buy everything modshack makes, all run charactre grills, and typically have a 5spoke of some sort. heaven for bid someone put their TT on air or do their own thing. 

you are right though in that this is a battle that can not be won. the point is, to each their own. the guy asked what he needed to do to stop rubbing, the answer was given, put smaller tires on (bc whoever sold him 225's for an 8.5 should be shot) or raise the car. for clarification, I never once said that he should put bubble gum strip tires on that are way too small. How about tires that actually FIT the wheels that were chosen, now thats thinking outside the box:sly:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

murTTer said:


> there is some knowledge there, agreed. however, talk about thinking outside the box.. everyones cars on there look the same and when you stray from the pack so to speak all they do is talk sh*t. they moderately lower their cars, buy everything modshack makes, all run charactre grills, and typically have a 5spoke of some sort. heaven for bid someone put their TT on air or do their own thing.
> 
> you are right though in that this is a battle that can not be won. the point is, to each their own. the guy asked what he needed to do to stop rubbing, the answer was given, put smaller tires on (bc whoever sold him 225's for an 8.5 should be shot) or raise the car. for clarification, I never once said that he should put bubble gum strip tires on that are way too small. How about tires that actually FIT the wheels that were chosen, now thats thinking outside the box:sly:


I agree with 99% of what you just said!
The only problem I have with your post is the last sentense, 255 is about a perfect fit for 8.5" wheels. The mechanical support offered by an 8.5" wheels is ideal for 255 or 265 wide tires without stretching the sidewalls (BTW what gives a tire all its lateral rigidity and responsiveness) and killing the grip. On a 8.5" wheel, anything smaller than 255 and the tire basically compromised and not doing it's job; throw a 215 or 205 on that much mechanical grip and you may as well ride on bicycle tires in terms of performance.

From a lot of tire experience:
215-225=7" wheels
225-235=7.5 wheels
245-255= 8" wheels
255-265=8.5" wheels
265-275=9" wheels
275-285=9.5 wheels
285-295=10" wheels


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

murTTer said:


> .... however, talk about thinking outside the box.. *everyones cars on there look the same and when you stray from the pack so to speak all they do is talk sh*t.* they moderately lower their cars, buy everything modshack makes, all run charactre grills, and typically have a 5spoke of some sort. heaven for bid someone put their TT on air or do their own thing.


Really?!? Have you looked at any of the posts this forums gallery thread lately? Outside the box on this forum is: "moderately lower ... cars,....modshack..., ....charactre grills, and... 5spoke of some sort ". Bagging, slamming, streching is practically inbreeding here and certainly not "outside the box." 

Reality is, the two forums are different as is their demographic. Neither is right or wrong, just different. Like life. 

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And now that the TT is cheaper arguments like this will continue I feel :facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> You really would fit better in QW demographics, mature smart TT lovers that are " purist" in their vue. I even get discouraged by their inability to go outside of the box but you won't find a more knowledgeable member base anywhere else.


No, I wouldn't. I'm not a purist by any means. Remember, I ditched my OEM cross over pipe and unhooked my front swaybar? :laugh: Anyways, now that you've pointed out the right tire size for wheel widths, no one will address that point. 215's? :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ben isn't on air tho lol.


:beer:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> No, I wouldn't. I'm not a purist by any means. Remember, I ditched my OEM cross over pipe and unhooked my front swaybar? :laugh: Anyways, now that you've pointed out the right tire size for wheel widths, no one will address that point. 215's? :banghead:


I know you're not a true "purist" but I think you're closer to the QW extreme than this forum, you show no tolerance for some of the BS that goes on in here. Me, I'm just a car geek that wakes up and sees everything from a 4 wheel perspective, I can pretty much tolerate anything car related (even the stance peeps and the drag knuckle heads) .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I take it you ski max, either that or the knuckle dragger reference wast toward snow boarders......or my minds in the gutter and I want snow already


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Got a little more input than I was hoping for.. but nonetheless, here's my overall reply:

I want grip.
I like the look of FAT tires.
Im trying to get as much traction as possible without going crazy.

Thats y Im asking if anyone has run into the same issue.

@Madmax: Appreciate your assesment of tire/wheel sizes. Thats y I got 8.5's so I can run 255 on them. Now I'm just tweaking to I can get them as big and as far out as possible without rubbing.

@most of you other guys that enjoy stretching tires: You own a awd car with a platform we all like to make power and put it on the ground. Stretching tires on fat rims is what GTI guys do, because they drive a fwd car anyway and handling is often not a priority. Why would you spend $ to get a good suspension setup if you're gonna defeat the purpose by decreasing your contact with the ground? If I wanted my car to be slammed I wouldn't be trying to fit 255's on. Ever see an awd super car with stretched 225's? :facepalm: 

If you only care about what your car looks like, stretch your tires, by all means, it looks good. But don't give advice on wheel/tire setups to people who want their car to handle.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nihuel said:


> Got a little more input than I was hoping for.. but nonetheless, here's my overall reply:
> 
> I want grip.
> I like the look of FAT tires.
> ...


Than that solves the problem, raise it a tad or lightly pull the rear fenders. If I can run 315s in the back at 1" lower than stock, anything is possible if your not "too low" :beer:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nihuel said:


> Got a little more input than I was hoping for.. but nonetheless, here's my overall reply:
> 
> I want grip.
> I like the look of FAT tires.
> ...


right, because the GTI's motor and power output is is SO different...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nihuel said:


> Got a little more input than I was hoping for.. but nonetheless, here's my overall reply:
> 
> I want grip.
> I like the look of FAT tires.
> ...



Maybe you should have stated what you wanted at the beginning next time so the people who apparently don't like handling in their car will leave their input out


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nihuel said:


> Why would you spend $ to get a good suspension setup if you're gonna defeat the purpose by decreasing your contact with the ground? If I wanted my car to be slammed I wouldn't be trying to fit 255's on. Ever see an awd super car with stretched 225's? :facepalm:


The benefits of the multi link rear is lost on the tire stretchers. :laugh:



M-Power M3 said:


> right, because the GTI's motor and power output is is SO different...


No, they aren't, but the rear suspension and obvious drivetrain which provides traction are, which is exactly what he said.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> Maybe you should have stated what you wanted at the beginning next time so the *people who apparently don't like handling in their car* will leave their input out


Nooo, there is such a breed?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> Nooo, there is such a breed?


:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And another thread with drama lol!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You're surprised?


----------

